# Power Outages



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2009)

Glad we had the wood stove installed in April, this is coming our way.

https://www1.nationalgridus.com/niagaramohawk/stormcenter/

Zap


----------



## northwinds (Dec 9, 2009)

The stuff we're sending east is wet and heavy.  18 inches of snow since 4 p.m.  And heading down to 3 below zero
tonight.  I just got back inside after cleaning up a main branch that broke off the cedar tree in our side yard.  
Broke off on all of my bird feeders and made a big mess.


----------



## 73blazer (Dec 9, 2009)

I have the answer to power outages:







Whole house propane generator with automatic transfer switch. 12kw(15kw surge) I installed it myself when I first moved into this house because the sump runs sooooo much (every 20seconds in peak season) that I couldn't sleep at night. I for the life of me don't know how the builder built this home, it must have been during the 1 month out of the year where the sump doesn't really run. He should have just built the basement on grade and brougt in fill, and this situation would never exist. He could have at least put a bigger pit in the darn thing. I put a long throw switch/float system on so it cycles less and also installed a floor mounted self priming backup pump on a new circuit. .


The gene has proven itself several times in the last 2.5 years!


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 9, 2009)

beer is the answer?  I got one of those generators myself, hooked up to natural gas.  CNY gets hit too often not to have one.


----------



## Pagey (Dec 9, 2009)

Franks said:
			
		

> beer is the answer?  I got one of those generators myself, hooked up to natural gas.  CNY gets hit too often not to have one.



Beer is ALWAYS the answer!  :lol:   Alcohol: the cause of and solution to all of life's problems.


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 9, 2009)

Oops missed the generator, was looking at the beer


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 9, 2009)

73blazer said:
			
		

> 12kw(15kw surge) I installed it myself when I first moved into this house because the sump runs sooooo much (every 20seconds in peak season) that I couldn't sleep at night. I for the life of me don't know how the builder built this home, it must have been during the 1 month out of the year where the sump doesn't really run. He should have just built the basement on grade and brougt in fill, and this situation would never exist. He could have at least put a bigger pit in the darn thing. I put a long throw switch/float system on so it cycles less and also installed a floor mounted self priming backup pump on a new circuit.



I had the same problem and took the excavator to it last winter.  Gravity is a beautiful thing.


----------

